# Suicide



## Christ-Chan (Jul 21, 2013)

I was wondering if I can get you guys' thoughts on suicide, and since is, after all, the "Deep Thoughts" forum I'm expecting something more involved than just a singly word response like "cowardly" or however you chose to minimize the issue.

As always I won't state my personal opinion on the OP, but these are the main parts of the question I'd like to see debated:
-Does every person have the right to decide whether or not to continue with his/her life?
-Is it disrespectful to the survivors or should one accept that others chose the path that is right for them?
-Is suicide ever "the right choice?"
-When is a person allowed to make "the choice"?


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 21, 2013)

Christ-ian said:
			
		

> -Does every person have the right to decide whether or not to continue with his/her life?



They should have the right, yes.



			
				Christ-ian said:
			
		

> -When is a person allowed to make "the choice"?



Whenever they want, technically.



			
				Christ-ian said:
			
		

> -Is suicide ever "the right choice?"



In my opinion, no, unless it's something like doctor assisted suicide, which is similar but different.


"Life is wonderful. It's a gift to be alive, to see the sun and breathe the air. And there isn't really anything else." - Michael Crichton


----------



## Some JERK (Jul 21, 2013)

Christ-ian said:
			
		

> -Does every person have the right to decide whether or not to continue with his/her life?


any person can take their own life almost at will. you can't punish dead people. these two things make the question of "rights" irrelevant.



			
				Christ-ian said:
			
		

> -Is it disrespectful to the survivors or should one accept that others chose the path that is right for them?


well that's the real question. people always say that suicide is "selfish" but i think it's more selfish to take someone's mental anguish that lead to them ending their own lives and make it about you and your mental anguish over the fact that they're gone.



			
				Christ-ian said:
			
		

> -Is suicide ever "the right choice?"


that greatly depends on your reasons for committing suicide. if you're doing it because you're sad or depressed, then personally, i say no. It's a somewhat tired saying but it's true; it's a permanent solution to a temporary problem. and it's not even a solution since it doesn't fix the problem. the opposite of "depressed" or "sad" is not "dead". If you're doing it because you're in pain that you know for sure is never ever going to end, or if you're already going to die, but just slowly and horribly, then yes... by all means do what you have to do. We can't change the fact that we're all going to die, but sometimes we can change whether or not we suffer as we die.



			
				Christ-ian said:
			
		

> -When is a person allowed to make "the choice"?


well since nobody can really stop you, i'd say that you're allowed to do it at any moment. there are prisoners in solitary confinement who have ended their own lives even though they were naked in a completely empty room. if you want to die you can.


----------



## Christ-Chan (Jul 21, 2013)

somejerk said:
			
		

> Christ-ian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really appreciate your thoughtful and extensive answer.


----------



## Some JERK (Jul 21, 2013)

Christ-ian said:
			
		

> I really appreciate your thoughtful and extensive answer.



Not a problem at all. I've spent a lot of time thinking about the very questions you've asked. I've lost a couple of people because they took their own lives. At first you're so very angry and sad. you miss them. you'll always miss them. but you do start thinking about it beyond your own hurt. Maybe you don't ever really understand, and you always wish that you could've done something different. you didn't tell them what you really felt (none of us do, because it's socially awkward) but you wonder if you had been able to, if it would've made any difference.

i think the one thing that most of us should always try to remember is that we're more important than we think we are. People feel things about us that we're not aware of, that we might never be aware of.

Take Chris for example. yeah, i come here to bag on him. it's entertaining, and his bullshit is also entertaining. I don't like Chris, but i'd whiteknight the fuck outta that dude if he was ever in serious trouble. If i saw Chris getting his ass beat in public because he did something stupid, i'd jump in (and not to join in on the beating either.)

my point is, i think a lot of people here care about Chris more than they let on, and certainly more than Chris knows or realizes. and if that can be true of Chris, then think about how true it is for people who _aren't_ ridiculously selfish, childish dickholes.


----------



## Christ-Chan (Jul 21, 2013)

somejerk said:
			
		

> Not a problem at all. I've spent a lot of time thinking about the very questions you've asked. I've lost a couple of people because they took their own lives. At first you're so very angry and sad. you miss them. you'll always miss them. but you do start thinking about it beyond your own hurt. Maybe you don't ever really understand, and you always wish that you could've done something different. you didn't tell them what you really felt (none of us do, because it's socially awkward) but you wonder if you had been able to, if it would've made any difference.
> 
> i think the one thing that most of us should always try to remember is that we're more important than we think we are. People feel things about us that we're not aware of, that we might never be aware of.


[faggot]This part made me genuinely cry [/faggot]


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 21, 2013)

I've had some trouble with this sort of thing as well. Thankfully, I didn't hurt myself too bad, and the few wounds I had healed up. Had I just given up, I wouldn't have learned. Even then, I'm too curious to let myself just die. The thought of tomorrow has always intrigued me, and that's one of the things that keeps me going. It's one of the reasons I like science fiction and science and technology itself. To think that one day, I'll be alive to witness so many bright, wonderful things. If I just kept living in the past, I'd have given up a long time ago. And even when I look back and get depressed, that little voice in my head keeps telling me to go on, no matter how much I dwell on my own mistakes and inadequacies. But that's just me. I'm one out of billions of people on this earth, and no one thinks exactly the same as someone else. So to answer your questions,



			
				Christ-ian said:
			
		

> -Does every person have the right to decide whether or not to continue with his/her life?


That's not exactly something in one's own control. If you feel depressed, you can't exactly tell yourself to stop unless you know you're faking it for whatever awful reason there is for someone to fake that sort of thing. When people succumb to their emotions, they don't think. They just act. A person has the right to feel that way as much as others have the right to interfere and try to stop them. What happens past that is up to fate.



> -Is it disrespectful to the survivors or should one accept that others chose the path that is right for them?


I personally wouldn't call suicide the right path. Some, especially in the Christian faith, believe our lives are on rails, that there is a right and wrong path and that fate is set in motion not by one's actions but by the will of a higher being. In my opinion, we're the ones who manipulate our own faith. Life is a room with five doors. We choose which door to open, but we don't get to say what's on the other side. While I don't approve of the course of action, one has to understand that nobody just chooses to kill themselves any day of the week. They go down a path that beats them into submission and drives them to surrender. Again, they didn't choose what was on that path, they only chose to walk it. And we can accept that it's the right choice, or we can pick our comrade up, and help them to see that they haven't seen all that the road has to offer them. For some, their efforts don't prove to be enough, or they're too late, and they feel betrayed. They feel insulted and inadequate. It's important to take that into account before you find yourself too far gone.



> -Is suicide ever "the right choice?"


Sometimes, it's not a choice. Sometimes it is. And sometimes, people are just stupid. Like I said, for some, they just stop thinking. They can't contemplate on anything and they stop thinking about what is right or wrong. They're just... puppets, acting out a gruesome show for others to observe. From there, they can't be controlled without physical force. And it's a long way to get them out of that rut. It takes years. Sometimes, they just never come back the same. When there's those who aren't at that state, they have to stop and think. What could *possibly* be right about this?  Most everybody who contemplates suicide is in this state. Nobody truly loses themselves until they're an hour away from pulling the trigger. It takes abuse to push someone over the edge. When people go through with it when just simply considering the idea, this is when people begin to call them cowards, losers, idiots, etc. They know their friend isn't helpless, but they still do it, and they don't know why. At this state, you need to start talking to people and expressing your emotions a lot more. You'll learn a lot. Then there's stupid people, and I have a lot of faith in humanity, but then there's people like this. People who just act on the first thing that pops into their heads. That's not depression, it's not being desperate, it seems to just be a joke to them. Remember the ending to The Room (no, I'm being serious here)? When 



Spoiler



Johnny just straight up offs himself because of one little thing?


 You think about how that happens and what a massive amount of stress it'd bring you, but he just did it. He wasn't even thinking about it at all prior to that exact moment. That's when people are being stupid. That's when people have a right to be angry at the victim. Because nobody can tell what happens after that. Sometimes it's good, sometimes it's bad. As hard as it may be, it just needs to play out a while longer.



> -When is a person allowed to make "the choice"?


Technically, whenever. However, one person will stop you, and one person won't let you make that choice. That person is yourself. You, above all others, are what's keeping yourself from doing it. Rather than snuffing those feelings out, it's important to listen to what you have to say. You have to ask yourself why you can't let yourself do that. When you do, you'll understand why you can't do it. Society doesn't tell you when you're allowed to make the choice or if you're even allowed to make it at all. People don't make decisions for you. Nobody tells you what you like or who you love or who you are. You're the only one that does that. And when you feel like you're not allowed to make that choice, that's a sign to stop because you clearly want yourself to live, and it doesn't matter if others do or don't.

Hopefully all of that makes sense. I'm not exactly an expert on the subject, but I think a lot. I've figured out a lot about myself, and that's the first step to getting into the minds of others.


----------



## Bgheff (Jul 21, 2013)

I was in the process of posting, but everything I was going to say has already been said really.  Is there anyone with a different opinion than what has been stated?


----------



## Christ-Chan (Jul 21, 2013)

Fuck it, Im fuckiung crying like rain
I'll tell you tomoorrow


----------



## Some JERK (Jul 21, 2013)

Christ-ian said:
			
		

> somejerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's allowed, you know.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 22, 2013)

everyone is important even if they do not feel it. you mean something to someone. in the interest of partial disclosure, i have had depression issues in the past. and i have been in the hospital for these. and my own personal way to view things is that no matter how bad things are today there is always the possibilities and hopes of tomorrow.


----------



## Christ-Chan (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I haven't been able to process all my thoughts yet, so I don't think I'm ready to re-visit this thread anymore until I feel a bit more stable. Maybe it should be locked, unless other posters are interested in keeping the subject going? I don't know


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jul 23, 2013)

With the exception of one thing, no matter how badly things get fucked up, you'll always come back from it sooner or later. Time, great friends, bankrupcy, and moving work wonders to fix most everything you could off yourself over.

That one thing, however, is grave illness. Cancer, heart disease, gross disfigurement, schizophrenia...anything that will torment you day in and day out without escape. I've been up against grave illness a few times in my life, and I promised that if I ever I got a terminal diagnosis, I would be dead by gunshot that same afternoon, no time wasted, no treatment attempted. You know that saying, "at least he's got his health?" That really is the most important thing in the world, and when you lose it, you lose everything you could ever hope for. I don't see a reason to live past that, because there simply isn't that optimism you can have with other kinds of adversity.

So, my answer is you can always fix it as long as it doesn't involve your body crapping out on you. You can escape everything else, but you can never escape your own damn body. Therefore, the only form of suicide I really feel is justified is physician-assisted suicide for grave diseases.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jul 23, 2013)

First off I would never call a person who committed suicide selfish. They are a victim and deserve sympathy. I would only call a suicide a coward if they shot other people before shooting themselves.

I agree with CatParty that you matter to other people, although I'm sure most suicides think they're crap and everyone hates them, or they see their death as some sort of revenge against their family and so-called friends. Most people who kill themselves are alone when they do it, so I'm sure many suicides feel alone and abandoned. 

I'd never judge someone who killed themselves because they were diagnosed with a terminal illness, but there is one thing to consider. What if your terminal illness would take 10 years to kill you? Someone may find a cure or treatment in that time that could make your life worth living, and that may be the only thing that keeps some people going is that there might be a cure before they die. I remember a scene in a Star Trek movie where Bones relives the biggest regret in his life. He helps his father commit suicide and the next day, they found a cure to the illness.

Also, if you had a disease that would kill you in 10 years, wouldn't you want to spend as much time with your family and friends and do all the things you wanted to do in life in that time? What if you had 9.5 good years left and the last 6 months were the ones that you would suffer? You could die at that point.

I guess I don't understand the unimaginable suffering and despair that would drive someone to off themselves. I've felt very depressed at times, but I've always thought that things weren't so bad and that they would get better. I only have pity for people who think they have to kill themselves.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 25, 2013)

[youtube]ijZRCIrTgQc[/youtube]


----------



## Globe (Jul 25, 2013)

Eddie Vedder said:
			
		

> It came from a small paragraph in a paper which means you kill yourself and you make a big old sacrifice and try to get your revenge. That's all you're gonna end up with is a paragraph in a newspaper. Sixty-three degrees and cloudy in a suburban neighborhood. That's the beginning of the video and that's the same thing is that in the end, it does nothing … nothing changes. The world goes on and you're gone. The best revenge is to live on and prove yourself.



 Unless you're terminally ill and in constant _physical_ pain and can't imagine having to go through another day of it, I can't see any legitimate reason for offing yourself. In any other case, suicide is pretty much the most effective way of telling the world that you let it beat you. It should be your right, though. I don't think anybody should be able to tell you that you _can't_, just why you _shouldn't_.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Sep 18, 2013)

A 12-year-old boy in my community killed himself in his bathroom Friday afternoon. No one knows why he did it, he seemed happy, didn't have a history of mental illness or depression, he had a good family life and he had a lot of friends at his school. It shocked the community. I know a family who were his neighbors and babysat him when he was little and I know the father of one of his best friends. They're all heartbroken over his tragic death, and I can't imagine the emotional hell his family must be going through. His funeral was today.

All I have to say is if you're thinking about killing yourself, don't, please get help. Your death will affect people you don't even know in ways you can't imagine.


----------



## Some JERK (Sep 18, 2013)

GrandNumberOfPounds said:
			
		

> A 12-year-old boy in my community killed himself in his bathroom Friday afternoon. No one knows why he did it, he seemed happy, didn't have a history of mental illness or depression, he had a good family life and he had a lot of friends at his school. It shocked the community. I know a family who were his neighbors and babysat him when he was little and I know the father of one of his best friends. They're all heartbroken over his tragic death, and I can't imagine the emotional hell his family must be going through. His funeral was today.
> 
> All I have to say is if you're thinking about killing yourself, don't, please get help. Your death will affect people you don't even know in ways you can't imagine.


That blows. Nobody should be so upset or despondent over their life at 12 years old that they end it. You can't help but think about all the shit that kid's never going to do.


----------



## The Tyrant (Sep 19, 2013)

Would it be alright if I use this as a means to vent, as it relates to my attempted suicide? I'm not a person who likes to reveal information about myself, but recently, I believe it to be a good idea.

I have never, ever, been a confident person. I have an intense amount of self-loathing that stemmed from my childhood. I think I'm annoying, obnoxious, that there is no room for me in the world and that I should just disappear. Everywhere I went, I was shunned away or hated. There are a lot of things I've done wrong, that I wish I could correct, but I know this would be pointless. To those I hurt, I will always appear to be an arrogant bastard who cannot form a proper bond. I wish I could tell them how upset that makes me. I wish I could tell them that I never meant to come off that way; that I'm just a very scared person, and that I'm so, so sorry if I hurt them. I can't let people get too close to me because I'm terrified they are only out to further destroy what foundation is left. 

These insecurities, along with a crumbling family caused me to become very pessimistic. I couldn't make anyone smile. I couldn't help my family. All I did was hate my incompetence. Hate my pathetic ways. Hate my inability to just change something. I'd beat myself. I'd crash my head against the wall, claw at my scalp, and other violent things and because of my predicament, it nearly went unnoticed. The only one who noticed was my mother, who, too, was suffering due to a(thankfully) non-terminal cancer.

Being a selfish, weak human being, after getting into it with my father for his remarkable behavior in basic sympathy, I threw myself off of our balcony. 

I woke up in the hospital to my mother sobbing and praying to God not to take me away. 

Amazingly I was mostly uninjured. 

Many years later, I realized just how incredibly foolish I was. I don't have many people in my life due to my fears. I might have some misanthropy. I might be unable to truly connect with someone else and give the my full trust. But damnit, I have my mother. My mother lets me know that, even at my lowest, even if I were scum to someone, there is someone out there who loves you more than life itself. I've been trying to improve myself bit by bit because of her. I know I've become a better person since then, who appreciates life much more. I think the side of me that is filled with fear and loathing will always exist, but I want to do everything I can to never return to what I once was.


----------



## SlowInTheMinds (Sep 19, 2013)

> -Does every person have the right to decide whether or not to continue with his/her life?


Yes.


> -Is it disrespectful to the survivors or should one accept that others chose the path that is right for them?


Only when they happen to come across the mess. I especially like Switzerland's assisted suicide law, where you can get yourself euthanized for like $3000 and a signature, no need for a terminal illness (unlike the Netherlands)


> -Is suicide ever "the right choice?"


Occasionally, yes. (If OPL ever decided he wants to improve his life, he'd probably be unable to get a job anyways)


> -When is a person allowed to make "the choice"?


always.

honestly, these answers come from someone who goes between suicidal depressive and moderately happy every 2/3 hours.



			
				The Tyrant said:
			
		

> Would it be alright if I use this as a means to vent, as it relates to my attempted suicide? I'm not a person who likes to reveal information about myself, but recently, I believe it to be a good idea.
> 
> I have never, ever, been a confident person. I have an intense amount of self-loathing that stemmed from my childhood. I think I'm annoying, obnoxious, that there is no room for me in the world and that I should just disappear. Everywhere I went, I was shunned away or hated. There are a lot of things I've done wrong, that I wish I could correct, but I know this would be pointless. To those I hurt, I will always appear to be an arrogant bastard who cannot form a proper bond. I wish I could tell them how upset that makes me. I wish I could tell them that I never meant to come off that way; that I'm just a very scared person, and that I'm so, so sorry if I hurt them. I can't let people get too close to me because I'm terrified they are only out to further destroy what foundation is left.
> 
> ...


the first part (before the self-harm) describes me... but i have had many times when i stood in the kitchen.. with a knife... or at the toilet, two fingers in my throat (i weigh 114lbs - already severely underweight thankyouverymuch - more or less trying to induce anorexia/bulimia just as a form of self-destruction), when i suddenly think 'what am i doing'.. but even that starts to kick in later...


----------



## The Tyrant (Sep 19, 2013)

SlowInTheMinds said:
			
		

> the first part (before the self-harm) describes me... but i have had many times when i stood in the kitchen.. with a knife... or at the toilet, two fingers in my throat (i weigh 114lbs - already severely underweight thankyouverymuch - more or less trying to induce anorexia/bulimia just as a form of self-destruction), when i suddenly think 'what am i doing'.. but even that starts to kick in later...


You poor thing... If there is one thing I pride in myself, it is that I prefer to try and help others before I bother to help myself. Odd if I do say so myself, considering the misanthropy thing... Since I know what you're going through, I could sit here and tell you what you might determined to be lies('the grass is always greener', 'you are a precious person', etc.), or I could tell you this. I am not anyone special. I'm a nobody who will never amount to anything. I will probably be just a shadow to many people. But I reach my hand out to those in need because I care a _lot_. I seem to be unable to stand by and allow someone to go feeling unneeded or angry. I embrace crying folks because I hate seeing that pain. Despite my strange relationship with my fellow man, pain is something that gets to me. If you, anyone here who reads this post really, ever feel the need to let it all out, my arms are opened. I'm not always around, but I would love it if I could somehow, someway make you smile, and take in the wonderful fresh air that comes from mother earth.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Sep 19, 2013)

For those who are curious of what severe clinical depression feels like, I think parts between 4:37 - 8:27 of this Let's Play video is an excellent simulation of a depressed person's behaviors and thoughts leading up to suicide. Unfortunately I was dealing with severe clinical depression at the time of first playing this game so this game kind of...triggered me. However, do disregard that almost every character in this otome game is a bird like my avatar/user name; this game is amazing at character and story development!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGvD1mhRe1w[/youtube]


----------



## BT 075 (Sep 19, 2013)

I can understand why some people would end their lives. Personally I would not soon end my life, as I'm rather content with my existance. Thing is, I might not always be. I've witnesses the results of dementia and old age, and I would like to live my life with dignity. Once I'd go incontinent, fail to recognize close friends or family, and am unable to perform even the most basic of tasks... that's the point where I might consider calling it a night.


----------



## exball (Sep 19, 2013)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> For those who are curious of what severe clinical depression feels like, I think parts between 4:37 - 8:27 of this Let's Play video is an excellent simulation of a depressed person's behaviors and thoughts leading up to suicide. Unfortunately I was dealing with severe clinical depression at the time of first playing this game so this game kind of...triggered me. However, do disregard that almost every character in this otome game is a bird like my avatar/user name; this game is amazing at character and story development!
> 
> [youtube]SGvD1mhRe1w[/youtube]


----------



## Mourning Dove (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for formatting that YouTube video correctly for me, exball.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Sep 19, 2013)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGvD1mhRe1w[/youtube]



You did it mostly right. Just put the stuff after the equal sign in next time.


----------



## exball (Sep 19, 2013)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> Thanks for formatting that YouTube video correctly for me, exball.



No problem, Youtube embedding was confusing for me too at first.


----------



## RV 229 (Sep 20, 2013)

-Does every person have the right to decide whether or not to continue with his/her life?
No, not every person. There's that instance of the man who held those three women in his basement for ten+ years. Rather than serving his prison sentence, he killed himself. The same can be said for many people. They made poor life choices that also ended up harming others, and rather than facing the consequences, trying to correct things or atone for it, they kill themselves. These people SHOULDN'T have the right to kill themselves, at least until they pay everyone back for what they've done.

-Is it disrespectful to the survivors or should one accept that others chose the path that is right for them?
It depends. It can be very disrespectful to survivors who put in a lot of effort to help them, or the people who will have to bury them. In other cases, others should accept that it's the right path for them. (Like a terminally ill patient who doesn't want to live with the pain.) 

-Is suicide ever "the right choice?"
Yes. Some people are truly better off dead, and recognize that. (Terminally ill people who suffer on a daily basis like in my previous example.) 

-When is a person allowed to make "the choice". 
If it's really the only option to end the pain, then it should be allowed. If there's another way out, even if it's more difficult, that option should be tried first.


----------



## Null (Oct 4, 2013)

Cyan said:
			
		

> -Does every person have the right to decide whether or not to continue with his/her life?
> No, not every person. There's that instance of the man who held those three women in his basement for ten+ years. Rather than serving his prison sentence, he killed himself. The same can be said for many people. They made poor life choices that also ended up harming others, and rather than facing the consequences, trying to correct things or atone for it, they kill themselves. These people SHOULDN'T have the right to kill themselves, at least until they pay everyone back for what they've done.


That is the most sadistic fucking thing I've ever heard. A guy kept women in his basement so you want to keep him in the government's? How does that make you any better than him?


----------



## Fibonacci (Oct 4, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or more to the point, how can it be properly judged when/if he has paid everyone back in full? I guess you could argue eye-for-an-eye insofar as that justice is met after he's served a prison sentence equal to the length of his victims' imprisonment, but then others would argue that justice isn't served until he dies naturally in prison, conscious of the life he is missing, or is executed at the hands of the state. I don't think the legality/morality of suicide can be judged on a case-by-case basis. Everybody either has the right to die or no one does. 

The first thing to accept is that suicide is almost always selfish, barring a few very rare exceptions. But then love is pretty selfish, too, isn't it? No matter what, someone's always going to get hurt.


----------



## Smokedaddy (Oct 7, 2013)

Suicide is -- usually -- a permanent solution to a temporary problem.

I was close to one once, as in "asleep in the room downstairs" close, and woke up early one morning because something was dripping on me.  Blood had soaked through the carpet, the flooring, and the ceiling of the room below where I was.  She'd stabbed herself a zillion times with a chef's knife before opening up a leg artery, and wasn't dead yet.   Called 911 and the ambulance was there in about thirty seconds, followed by more cops than I could count.  The family (I was a relation by marriage) eventually left for the hospital and the cops faded away . . . it got down to me and one cop, and before he left he tactfully suggested that when the family got home it'd be better if something was done about the mess in the next room.  I got the hint. An expedition to get cleaning supplies followed -- it was a beautiful Saturday morning and everyone in the store (it seemed) was buying beer, charcoal, barbequeables, and such.  When I got up to the cashier with my load of sponges, towels, bleach, cleanser, and such, she said, "Cleaning up a little today?"  Why, yes.  Yes I am.

The amount of blood was un-fucking-believable.  How much are you supposed to have, five liters or something?  It seemed more like five gallons.  It took me nearly three hours, throwing bloodsoaked stuff out and scrubbing everything that couldn't be thrown away.  That day holds the record for "The Least Fun I Ever Had On A Saturday."  Afterwards, I buzzed on up to the hospital and found everyone in the ICU; she looked so _horrible_ with bandages and tubes everywhere, eyes taped shut, a machine breathing for her, other machines lit up and beeping, and that hospital _smell_.  I had to go out in the hall and sit on the floor against the wall for a few minutes 'cause I got really dizzy and didn't want to fall over.     

She was braindead and died the next night.

What surprised me was how _pissed off_ I was at her.  I didn't expect it and didn't _mean_ to feel like that, but there it is.  She was awfully depressed, and not without reason, but really could have done something about it besides that.  People tried to help but nothing ever came of it, and yeah I _do_ blame her for it.  Do unto yourself whatever you dig, but suicide like that was not a nice thing to do to the poor dumb shits who survived.

I had a two-year bout with an encephalopathy (= blanket term for "brain disease") in the mid-Y2K-decade so I know firsthand what dementia's like. A few times I just didn't give a _fuck_ if I died right then, because it seemed more pleasant and peaceful than trying to deal with the baffling turbulence  of living.  What kept me from doing anything about it was realizing that _a cool guy like me would never fuck up everybody's day and piss them off just because he wanted to sneak out early._  I guess I can deal with another day of this shit.

tl;dr: Yes, it should be allowed, but only for the right reasons.  The "right reasons" are subjective can't be decided by someone else but the individual, so yes, it's the individual's right to make the choice for themselves.  It'd be nice if you could have them arrested post mortum for doing it impulsively, for dramatic purposes, or for just not thinking about things -- but you can't, so there it is.


----------



## Charon (Nov 28, 2013)

Zero issues with an adult who is not mentally retarded doing it to get out of a tortured existence, medication-resistant mental or physical illness, terminal disease, sex offender, child abuser & domestic violence offender registration (all wifebeaters, childbeaters, pedoforks & rapists should die imho) or something seriously embarrassing like herpes or syphilis. In other words taking one's life out of mercy, public safety reasons, or saving face.

Any other cases, it's tragic.


----------



## kaiwaii (Dec 10, 2017)

It is never the right choice. Even though the person may believe it to be because they're overwhelmed with stress, grief and other negative emotions. Even though a persons quality of life can seem absolutely dismal there is still a chance it can be improved and you would be surprised by how much.


----------



## Alex's Waifu (Dec 14, 2017)

It's a choice just like anything else in life.

I've made choices to not commit suicide in my past, but it was still a decision of mine to make.

You should always have a right to do so if truely desired.



Spoiler: Over 9000



I've lost and have almost lost many close friends to this decision. Realized how little control I have over those whom almost took their lives, and discovered just how much I'd rather live from those whom have.

Personally, I never see suicide as an answer. However, I would put my life in danger to save another, if the situation called for it.

It's your life, your right, your choice. That's true freedom.


----------



## flock of doves (Dec 14, 2017)

sometimes, when you have nothing else... the urge is so overwhelming that you just do it. is it ever the answer? in some, rare cases, but for the most part no. it's a choice, albeit an oftentimes stupid one.



Spoiler: warning, deep stuff



i've been dealing with these emotions for a while now, so i know what it feels like to be so close to the edge that i grab for the bottle of pills before i even think of stopping myself. when it all boils down, you have the choice over living or dying when it comes to suicide. is it always the answer? no, because life is unpredictable and you never know what might come your way. stay alive my friends.

1-800-273-8255


----------



## Lensherr (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## VK 996 (Dec 15, 2017)

> -Does every person have the right to decide whether or not to continue with his/her life?


If they are over 18, yes. I don't think minors are generally capable of making an informed decision (about most things), though I recognize that a minor's suffering can be very real and very detrimental. At the end of the day, since I was put into this world without my consent, I should at least be able to take myself out of it.


> -Is it disrespectful to the survivors or should one accept that others chose the path that is right for them?


I don't think there is a correct answer for this. A person who is closely connected to someone who commits suicide will also be deeply affected, and I don't believe that anyone should be told what to feel, especially during a lengthy process of grieving. I do hope, however, that the stigma around suicide lessens in the future (similarly to how terminally ill patients aren't villified for choosing to end their lives like how people with chronic, detrimental mental illnesses are).


> -Is suicide ever "the right choice?"


Yes, it is, in both cases of terminal illness and severe mental illness. In cases of mental illness, I believe that a person should at least try treatment before suicide. At the same time, cases of treatment-resistant depression (for example) do exist and a person should be afforded a dignified death (assisted euthanasia) when all possible treatments have been exhausted to no avail.


> -When is a person allowed to make "the choice"


Technically, any time. I think if someone is 18+, they should be able to refuse treatment, and if that leads to suicide, so be it.

Additionally, I think euthanasia is preferable when someone has been consistently suicidal/severely depressed for years- When someone jumps off a roof or hangs themselves (for example), that will ultimately lead to someone else's trauma- whether it be a loved one or stranger. Euthanasia will make it so that NO uninformed person will have to stumble upon a dead body and deal with the aftermath of it.


----------



## Joey Caruso (Jan 21, 2018)

I've had many an extended period of time where I wanted to jump off a bridge and hit the water and die, but always ended up coming up with enough good reasons not to do it that generally kept me stable for another while. Couldn't bear leaving family behind, no guarantees the afterlife's gonna be any better, no guarantees that whatever happens when you die isn't 100 times more bullshit than anything you've gotta deal with here, all sorts of fun stuff like that.

If someone gets to the point where they can't even find solace in any of that, then yeah, I can see why they'd wanna end it. Doesn't necessarily make it any less tragic, but I can at least sort of see where they're coming from.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Jan 21, 2018)

Through early morning fog I see
Visions of the things to be
The pains that are withheld for me
I realize and I can see

That suicide is painless
It brings on many changes
I can take or leave it if I please
That game of life is hard to play

I'm gonna lose it anyway
The losing card of some delay
So this is all I have to say
That suicide is painless

It brings on many changes
I can take or leave it if I please
The sword of time will pierce our skin
It doesn't hurt when it begins

But as it works its way on in
The pain grows stronger, watch it burn
That suicide is painless
It brings on many changes

And I can take or leave it if I please
A brave man once requested me
To answer questions that are key
Is it to be or not to be

And I replied oh why ask me
That suicide is painless
It brings on many changes
And I can take or leave it if I...

That suicide is painless
It brings on many changes
I can take or leave it if I please

That suicide is painless
It brings on many changes
And you can do the same thing if you please


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 12, 2018)

The Hunter said:


> I've had some trouble with this sort of thing as well. Thankfully, I didn't hurt myself too bad, and the few wounds I had healed up. Had I just given up, I wouldn't have learned. Even then, I'm too curious to let myself just die. The thought of tomorrow has always intrigued me, and that's one of the things that keeps me going. It's one of the reasons I like science fiction and science and technology itself. To think that one day, I'll be alive to witness so many bright, wonderful things. If I just kept living in the past, I'd have given up a long time ago. And even when I look back and get depressed, that little voice in my head keeps telling me to go on, no matter how much I dwell on my own mistakes and inadequacies. But that's just me. I'm one out of billions of people on this earth, and no one thinks exactly the same as someone else. So to answer your questions,
> 
> 
> That's not exactly something in one's own control. If you feel depressed, you can't exactly tell yourself to stop unless you know you're faking it for whatever awful reason there is for someone to fake that sort of thing. When people succumb to their emotions, they don't think. They just act. A person has the right to feel that way as much as others have the right to interfere and try to stop them. What happens past that is up to fate.
> ...


i'm glad you're still alive


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Feb 12, 2018)

Suicide is for pussy's
You are basically saying that life is too hard, and you can't handle it when it hurts your little "fee fees".
I've been in the situation where I've wanted to kill myself, but then I realized that wanting to die is for edgy fucking losers.


----------



## DoctorJimmyRay (Feb 13, 2018)

Sure. Why not? It's not like you owe anyone else your continued existence. 



Spoiler: set powerlevel to autism



I get cluster headaches a couple of times a year. Those of you who don't know what that means, it's comparable to forcing a molten icepick out of your temple/eye socket from the inside of you skull for an hour or so. If you can't suppress them or abort them chemically as they begin, the only thing you can do is try to ride it out and stay on top of your sanity and maintain self-control. 

During one particularly bad event, I lost my control and almost blew my brains out. After dry-heaving myself ragged and bloodying my head on the floor in an attempt to render myself unconscious (which only partially worked, and made things much worse) I dragged myself blindly over to my safe and started trying to type in the code to open it. 

I can say unequivocally that had I managed to enter the code correctly and open the door, I'd have shot myself dead right then and there. Not because I wanted to die. Rather, I made the decision in that agony induced haze that living through the remaining ~40 minutes of cluster headache hell wasn't worth living the remainder of my life afterwards.

I don't really know what depression is like, so I can't speak that much about it. But I seriously doubt the suffering many of them experience has anything to do with their "little fee fees" or wanting to be "edgy".


----------



## ICametoLurk (Feb 13, 2018)

*KYS FAGS*


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 14, 2018)

People have the right to commit suicide of course. But if someone is going to actually go through it- don't fucking involve other people and off yourself in a way that will traumatize a person who doesn't want to be involved. IE; jumping in front of a train or a car. It's fucking selfish to bring innocent people into that shit and it makes you an asshole to mess innocent bystanders up that way and tbh anyone who commits suicide in that way is a jerk to me.


----------



## Lucricitous (Feb 21, 2018)

Painkillers didn't work. Whoops. Must have killed a few brain cells though because I ended up here.


----------



## Image Reactions (Aug 24, 2021)

I never will commit suicide, but I do have a desire to die in the not too distant future.


----------



## The Spice boi (Aug 24, 2021)

I'm for suicide if I'm staring down the barrel of a very painful and long terminal illness. Though I prefer the term euthanasia personally.

Like, fuck that. Sometimes it's better to bow out, rather than keeping the shitshow going, you know? Other than that, no. I don't think suicide is the right choice


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 24, 2021)

Does every person have the right to decide whether or not to continue with his/her life?
-Does every person have the right to decide whether or not to continue with his/her life?
Yes, unless they have underage children.

-Is it disrespectful to the survivors or should one accept that others chose the path that is right for them?
Depends. Were they a pos? If they are more people need to neck themselves because of that.

-Is suicide ever "the right choice?"
Terminally ill yes.

-When is a person allowed to make "the choice"?
Sometimes people do not want to bankrupt family over dr.  bills. So yeah somethin like that.


----------



## LocalAnimeTard (Aug 24, 2021)

Retards stop necroing this ancient thread.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Aug 27, 2021)

From a Christian perspective I think it's wrong and never the right choice, nor should anyone be allowed to do it.

On the other hand, life is kinda gay and I definitely understand wanting out.


----------

